# Q: Laying track, planning for mods?



## chrissv (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi All,
I am starting my first layout with my son - just got the base foundation done, and am starting to consider the process of laying track.

We dry fit everything together, using blue painters tape to hold the track to the base. One thing I found out is that if you need to take apart any section of track, there needs to be some "slack" somewhere (to be able to slide the track out of the rail joiners).

What do you seasoned experts do about that? Do you just go ahead and lay down the track in the joiners and don't worry about changes?

I was already planning on having multiple power feed wires (this is a non-DCC system); one though was to segment the layout into segments which are not attached to each other by rail joiners - just laid even by virtue of the roadbed. Does this make sense?

Sorry if this is confusing - I just want to make sure I don't make too many newbie mistakes!

In case anyone is interested, here is a blog post on what we have so far:
http://christensenschronicles.blogspot.com/2011/01/choo-choo.html

Thanks - Steven


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...most sectional track plans can be changed by carefully cutting out the plastic tie spikes near the rail joiners, then carefully sliding those joiners back out of the way. Then the track can be lifted out and the new section dropped in place.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

To make blocks in my layout I use plastic joiners. These are white and prevent the possibility that a rail accidentally touches the next one in line. As for changing ones that are in place I cut a bad section out as previously stated and then place the new one in. I also solder all of my joints together even if I an using joiners. Over time the joiners can loosen up. When this happens the connectivity between the sections decreases resulting in poorer performance. Also this will help to keep everything in place.


----------

